# Question can you can with vacuum sealer bags



## Ridgerunner (Oct 27, 2008)

I am new to canning but I was thinking (maybe too much)

if you were to vacuum seal the same food you put in jars could you process it the same way using the foodsaver vacuum bags.

I guess this would be similar to the BRE's that the military uses.

i would think that if Done in a pressure canner it would work but not Sure. 

If this would work them you would not have to worry about glass breakage

And it would be great if you were on the move


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

Is there a reason you want the bags? Frankly I think its overkill but depends on how ya gonna use it. If I were you, Id try it.. but my guess is the bag will deteriorate in the heat and pressure


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry, you cannot substitute food saver bags for good old fashion mason jars and canning procedures. The seals will not hold up. They are also, over time, air permeable.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

cybergranny said:


> Sorry, *you cannot substitute food saver bags for good old fashion mason jars and canning procedures*. The seals will not hold up. They are also, over time, air permeable.


exactly, you can't re-invent the wheel, if it could be done, it would have been done yrs ago.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

*FoodSaver Vacuum Canning Jars*

For some items, its better to vacuum seal into jars vs bags ..... the vac attachment for jars is not that costly and comes in handy ......


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

IlliniWarrior said:


> For some items, its better to vacuum seal into jars vs bags ..... the vac attachment for jars is not that costly and comes in handy ......


you can *make* one for less than $10


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

cybergranny said:


> Sorry, you cannot substitute food saver bags for good old fashion mason jars and canning procedures. The seals will not hold up. They are also, over time, air permeable.


While many (mylar) bags are often described as "gas-impermeable", there are several factors that can contribute to a loss of their integrity. These include: 
1.) An inadequate seal of the top of the bag. Unless you use a heat sealer and you get an absolutely perfect seal, then you can't be sure about permeability.

2.) Pinholes or tears. Just one pinhole in the mylar liner will allow vapors to enter.

3.) Time. Mylar isn't 100% gas impermeable (although they are much less permeable than the HDPE buckets). So over the course of years, it is conceivable that contaminants inside a bucket could end up inside the liner.

better, even less permeable bags probably wouldn't be cost effective


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

*100% correct*



The_Blob said:


> While many (mylar) bags are often described as "gas-impermeable", there are several factors that can contribute to a loss of their integrity. These include:
> 1.) An inadequate seal of the top of the bag. Unless you use a heat sealer and you get an absolutely perfect seal, then you can't be sure about permeability.
> 
> 2.) Pinholes or tears. Just one pinhole in the mylar liner will allow vapors to enter.
> ...


You're 100% correct about food being contaminated ....... if you use non food grade buckets like paint buckets from Home Depot, the toxic chemical release agent will eventually contaminate your food ....... also, storing your buckets in an area near fuel oil, gas, pesticides, cleaners can contaminate your food ........


----------

